# Are Hikari Tropical Micro Pellets ok for bettas?



## chicagojo (Oct 13, 2011)

I have been searching for some alternative food options for our little guy Rock N Roll who seems to have some trouble digesting the Hikari Bio Gold pellets that our other betta eats. I picked up something called Hikari Tropical Micro Pellets thinking that maybe because he is very tiny those might work better for him. But before feeding them to him I want to make sure that this type of food is ok for bettas? They are not specifically listed on the package - it says "tetras, barbs & small fish" If it is ok to feed him, does anyone know how many micro pellets would be equivalent to one Bio Gold pellet-sized feeding? TIA!


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

Ingredient wise... It's an ok food and should be fine for betta's. ( I'm not really fond of the ingredients... but at least it has fish meal as first ingredient )

Kinda weird how each pellets are color coded though:

Red Granules - Animal origin Granules
Include high quality fish meal and well balanced amino acids offering excellent palatability.

Green Granules - Plant origin Granules
High in plant matter and dietary fiber which helps maintain healthy growth rates.

Yellow Granules - Vitamin & mineral Granules
Helps reduce stress while activating the immune system to reduce the chances of disease.

For a single betta, you'd have to pick each color for a balanced diet? o_o;


----------



## chicagojo (Oct 13, 2011)

I thought the color coding was kinda weird too. I figure I will just have to pick them out individually and make sure he gets some of each type with each feeding. That will be a great job for my 5 yr old son who is in need of a new role to play in his fish's care.

It's good to hear that they look ok from a nutrient standpoint.


----------

